# ,

## admin

?     -             ?     .   60    ,             .          ,       ,  ,   . 
        .      ,     -  ,     .                 .         .  ,            .  ,     ,   .         .       .    ,     ,      .            .          .   ,        . 
      ?    ?       ,         .         -       ,           ,       . 
           .         .                 ,    ,    .            ,    .             . 
               . , :       ,     .                  ,    ,         .             ,         .             .          ,    .               .         ,         .              .             .    .

----------


## admin

,   .    , ,     ,   () ,         .  ,         ,         ,     .    ,  -             ,   ,   ..            . 
   ?      .        .  ,   ,       .       ,    .   -  ,       ,         .     ,        .                      :            .     .          ,   , ,   .           . 
       :         ,    ,     .        ,         .

----------


## Regen

*fragov*,    .    ...
 , ,     .
,     -  ,  .    ...  .  
...   ""  ?     ...

----------


## admin

> , ,     .

  ,     : , ,      .   

> fragov,    .    ...

  *Regen*,    ,    ,     .  

> ,     -  ,  .    ...  .

  ,        ,       , ,           .  

> ...   ""  ?     ...

  ͳ        ,         .         ?

----------


## Regen

fragov 

> ,     : , ,      .

    -  ,  ?  , ,   ,  :      -  ?    - ...  - ?   

> *Regen*,    ,    ,     .

  ,    ,   ,  "" -"".   "" - ""   

> ,        ,       , ,           .

       ,     :   -  .      .  

> ͳ        ,         .         ?

   :
1. *         ,   , ,   .           .*
 !!!   - .    "". 
2. *       :         .* 
     ,  "" .
3.  *   ,     .* ?   -   . *       ,         .*
 ""   .   ,  .

----------


## admin

> fragov
>   -  ,  ?  , ,   ,  :      -  ?    - ...  - ?

   

> ́ (Animalia  Metazoa)      () ,       (,    )    .           .    (   )   .        ,    ,       .        : , , , , ,  ,  .       (  )  ,      . (c)

   

> ,    ,   ,  "" -"".   "" - ""

     .  ,     .  

> ,     :   -  .      .

       .     10      ,      .  

> :
> 1. *         ,   , ,   .           .*
>  !!!   - .    "".

             ?  

> 2. *       :         .* 
>      ,  "" .
> 3.  *   ,     .* ?   -   .

   ,   ,  ,    ,     ,    ,     .
 ,      ,       ? ֳ  .  

> *       ,         .*
>  ""   .   ,  .

   ,       .    ,  ""    ,   .   " "      ,    .

----------

,     ?           .
                            .

----------


## Regen

*fragov*,      ,     ,     . ,    ,      . ,  .  ,   10   -   .

----------


## Ihor

> *    ,     :   -  .      .*

     ,     ,     
        ,    -                    !:)

----------


## Regen

> ,     ,     
>         ,    -                    !:)

  
  ,     .      ..  ,    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,     .      ..  ,    .

   ,      ,

----------


## admin

> ,     .      ..  ,    .

   ,   ,   ""   .    𳿅

----------


## Regen

> .     ..  ,    .
>  ,   ,   ""   .    𳿅

    .    ,  .   -  .      ,  .

----------


## Ihor

> .    ,  .   -  .      ,  .

       ! :)

----------


## Regen

> ! :)

      .  -

----------

